

Reddit.TV launches - what do you think, Hacker News? - kn0thing
http://reddit.TV

======
pg
Looks great, very simple. But the back button doesn't work: instead of going
back to the site you came from, it goes to another vid.

~~~
kineticac
It's definitely intentional. History management is more than switching from
one hard reload to another, it's now used to go back to content that you had
just viewed. A little more intuitive with all the javascript loading, many
javascript loading pages use this to keep their site working with browser
navigation.

~~~
pg
Back isn't showing me stuff I previously viewed. It's showing me new stuff
I've never seen before.

~~~
kineticac
You're right, probably the nature of how they serve videos from each category.
I guess history will work differently for different sites, looks here they
want you to go back to a previous category, rather than the actual video.

edit: see joepestro's reply to the other post.

------
chime
Nobody's going to believe me but this is almost exactly what I dreamed of last
night. I started the <http://www.reddit.com/r/video/> subreddit long ago and
just last night I had a dream that someone used the content from that and a
few other subreddits to make reddit.TV. My dream algorithm used only the
highly rated videos and kept the riff-raff out. Also it included the up/down
arrows if you're already logged into reddit.

This is definitely a nice way to watch videos. Good job kn0thing and team :)

------
jessep
I like it a lot. Tons of great content and a nice layout. I like that you
feature TED.

It has a lot of overlap with stumble video (<http://video.stumbleupon.com/>).

------
maukdaddy
It's great...except for those of us working in places where Youtube is
blocked. =(

~~~
kn0thing
Email me the contact info of your employer and we'll send over some hired
goons.

------
Dauntless
It is quite addicting. I think it would be nice to be able to vote direct from
this page... if it can be made in a discreet way.

------
dfield
This looks _awesome_ , Alexis! What a great idea.

------
baddox
I gues I got here late, site is down.

------
vaksel
So who wants to predict how long it'll take Digg to jump on the bandwagon?

~~~
decode
While the user interface is very different, the functionality is fairly
similar to what digg Videos has been for a long time.

<http://digg.com/videos/>

~~~
vaksel
Thats just a subcategory. Reddit has a video subreddit too:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/>

------
biohacker42
What happens if google shuts down or demands pay for youtube?

~~~
volida
YouTube embeds ads in videos.

~~~
biohacker42
Right, but last I heard it's still bleeding cash.

~~~
jonknee
Where did you hear that? Second hand from a report written by a financial
analyst at Credit Suisse who has no concept of how the internet actually works
and who has no actual facts to plug into his equation?

------
chaosmachine
I'm using OpenDNS, and reddit.tv doesn't resolve (yet?).

------
Mystalic
Is this a mashup of Reddit or from Reddit itself?

~~~
Mystalic
Nevermind, just read the Reddit blog post -looks great!

------
noor420
Another neat way to checkout reddit: add your sub-reddits as blocks and view
them on a single page >

<http://www.redditall.com/>

------
ivankirigin
You win at the internet <http://reddit.tv/#20090429-15/wtf/5>

~~~
vulpes
While this comment is pretty low quality for HN, it lead me to discover a bug:
links are not persistent. Thats not good for virability of the site.

~~~
ivankirigin
hmm they even look like they would be. Also my comment was somewhat about
reddit, but I'll take the karma hit out of principle

